# Number 2



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone --

As you know we're new puppy owners, and are having problems with some fo the potty training we want to do....

Ok, specifically Snickers will run to the pee pad and use it whenever she needs to do number 1. But, when number 2 duty calls she will stop where ever she is and do it. And so far never in the vicinity of the much adored number 1 performance.

We've tried timing her 'cycle' -- controlling her intake (feed at specific times) - - taking her outside every couple of hours -- looking for the 'signs' (which we know, but are alway too late to stop). 

For now we'd just be happy if we could convince her to 'run' to the pee pad when she needs to do something a bit more advanced... But would love to get her to the spot where she whines at the door to go out too...

Ideas??
Cheers!

Jim and Lynda.

P.S. We were informed tonight that there are no less than 3 Havanese's just a couple of blocks from us.... Sounds like some new friends are in the making!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

None of mine have ever pooped where they peed. I found it more difficult in all their cases to have them "get" the need to defecate outside -- all the time. Do you have any idea how long after eating a meal she usually has to go? Start timing it if you can. That way you can rush her outside to go. When she does go outside, have a party. Be very vocal about what a good girl she is. Most of the time it's a function of time till they get it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maddie does not like to poop where she pees. Drives my mom crazy!

Roscoe, on the other hand, is a perfect little potty boy. He will go in his potty pan, but we have to flip over the wee pad to the clean side. LOL

We taught him the "go potty" command whenever he pooped. We would pick him up and put him in the potty when we noticed him starting to poo. We translated it to outside once he got the command down, and the first time his little paws touched grass I told him "go potty!" and he looked at me like, "are you sure mom? here?" and I just told him a couple more times, he circled around, and pooped right there! He has been great about going outside ever since, and knows that he is not supposed to go on pavement.

So, I would recommend trying the "go potty" command  Good luck! Snickers is adorable.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

You could try taking her on walks very soon after her meals. Sometimes all the walking will stimulate them to go right after eating. When we feed Fergus, he almost always has to go very soon after. The walks definitely helped in the beginning and now he know that outside is the place for all of his "business"


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought you were getting another dog by the title!!
My Pixie is indoor trained on the UGodog. She has no problem going both on her potty. You have to have Snickers in view every minute and when she starts to squat say ACK ACK or No, immediately take her outside or to the potty inside (whichever you use for her). Then act like it's the most amazing thing ever. I give a Cheerio afterwards-I got this from her breeder and she still demands it. Mig has a smaller Purmi potty and he knows to pee on it, and I'll find that he'll hold it until brought to the potty, then he'll go when I ask him to. It's exhausting to watch your puppy EVERY minute, but I found that it's the only way. She will eventually get it.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I've adopted the philosophy of putting food out three times a day. If Snickers eats - then good, if she's not so hungry then after 30 minutes or so the food goes away till the next feeding time. So now I know when she eats, and how much.

After this morning's breakfast we went for a walk and I was pleasantly surprised when she went on the neighbors lawn -- She received very enthusiastic praise and she was so excited she did it again! lol. Glad I remembered to bring the poop bags. We'll see how she does this evening. (She's been going twice a day).

Cheers!
Jim and Lynda and Snick's too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha I thought you were getting another Neezer too! Try a seperate pad for number 2. My boys would never poop where they peed either. I found they could be right next to each other if they were in seperate trays!!! oh these dogs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter goes outside and he never poos where he pees. The pooing seems like it is the last part that needs to be learned in potty training. 

Make sure you take your pup outside before eating, after eating, after naps, after lots of playing, after bathing....first thing in morning...last thing at night. Count the stools. I counted the stools with Dexter as a pup and the stools slowly decrease as he got older.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone.

First - Thanks for all of the responses.

Second - While we aren't at our wit's end yet we are having a very difficult time understanding what Snickers is doing. I've had an entire week of this kind of behavior. Today is a primary example. 6:00 am she went outside and peed.
7:00 am she went outside and pooped. 8:00 nothing followed by breakfast. 9:00 Grooming. 9:30 out for a 1 hour walk during which she peed once. Arriving back home at 10:30 am I took her directly outside to potty and she peed again. Back inside she had some play time -- actually she lays on the cool kitchen tiles to cool down. At 11:00 she pooped on the kitchen floor - no warning - no quick door check - just up and pooped. She was in her Crate from 11:30 to 1:30 while I was out running errands and lunch. 1:30 she peed again. 4:00 Pm she peed outside. 5:00 nothing and dinner. 6:00 pm she pooped on the kitchen floor. 6:15 out for a 30 minute walk followed by an outside potty break - nothing. 7:00 she pooped on the kitchen floor again.
Presently 7:10 Pm she's in her ex-pen wondering why dad's not too happy with her.

She always gets treats and high praise when she does it right. But she's not telling us she has to go, as far as we can tell she's not even making an effort. How do we correct that? Oh yeah, we always use the command of "Go Potty" when we take her out to her potty place.

She's now officially 4 1/2 months old. She's proven she's smart on all kinds of other levels -- just being very challenging with her potty training.

I hate the thought of keeping her in her crate all day till she "gets" it but that seems to be the next step. And, how will I know she's "Gotten it" if all she does is stay in her crate all day?

Cheers!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still working on potty issues with Jack (5 months)....he does not get it yet....I just keep taking him outside to potty frequently. 

They will get it eventually....until then......Hang in there.....Try not to get upset....The little guys just need some maturity in the potty area that connects to the brain. 

In the mean time....I get plenty of exericise! Hey! I lost 10 pounds since getting Jack! Not bad!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Snickers is still young, all I can say is be patient. Potty training dogs reduced me to tears on many occasions and I sure don't miss that time. 

When I saw the title of your post with your name after it I thought, WOW, that didn't take long for them to want another doggie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It's very exhausting. I have to watch Mig every minute and catch him and correct him if he is squatting in the wrong place-go to the right location, let him poop and praise him. Otherwise he's in the expen if I can't watch him. He's never out unattended. Like I said., *exhausting*, but it worked with Pixie and I know it won't be forever-he'll eventually get it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> First - Thanks for all of the responses.
> 
> ...


The problem is, it sounds like she has "learned" to poop in the kitchen, because she's done it there so often. I really think you are going to HAVE to confine her, either to the crate or tethered to you until you can break this cycle. Three times in one day, in the same place sounds like a habit, not an accident.

Quite honestly, Kodi is over a year and doesn't really "tell us" when he needs to go either. We know his schedule pretty well, and he's pretty good about waiting for us to take him out. If he really needs to go and we can't take him out (or don't know that he needs it) he goes in his litter box. I am pretty sure that getting him 100%, no accidents ever, trained would have taken MUCH longer if he hadn't had a litter box available. With the litter box, he's been reliable since about 6 months. Puppies don't necessarily poop on schedule, and they also tend to poop more often.


----------

